# can you put google android on nokia e71



## robina_80

hi guys, 

just wondering no biggie if not possible but can you put the google android operating system on a nokia e71 phone


----------



## Geoff

It uses a Nokia-specific OS, you can't install Android on it.


----------



## tlarkin

[-0MEGA-];1479206 said:
			
		

> It uses a Nokia-specific OS, you can't install Android on it.



You sure, you can load Android on 1st generation iPhones now.


----------



## bkribbs

What sort of phones can you load android on?

and tlarkin, I saw that. It looks pretty dang cool.


----------



## Geoff

tlarkin said:


> You sure, you can load Android on 1st generation iPhones now.


Yes, I saw that, but that would involve serious modding.  Besides, the iPhone has beefier hardware and already has a Unix based OS.



bkribbs said:


> What sort of phones can you load android on?
> 
> and tlarkin, I saw that. It looks pretty dang cool.


Only phones that come with Android.  It's not like a computer where you can install Android, Windows Mobile, iPhone OS, etc. on any phone you want, the iPhone running Android is the exception.


----------



## bkribbs

[-0MEGA-];1479431 said:
			
		

> Yes, I saw that, but that would involve serious modding.  Besides, the iPhone has beefier hardware and already has a Unix based OS.
> 
> 
> Only phones that come with Android.  It's not like a computer where you can install Android, Windows Mobile, iPhone OS, etc. on any phone you want, the iPhone running Android is the exception.



OK. Didn't think so. But just wondering.


----------



## UbuFool

[-0MEGA-];1479431 said:
			
		

> Only phones that come with Android.  It's not like a computer where you can install Android, Windows Mobile, iPhone OS, etc. on any phone you want, the iPhone running Android is the exception.



Not always true... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Android_devices#Unofficial_and_community_ports

It takes a bit of hacking to get Android onto phones that don't come with it, but it's been done quite a bit more than you say. Remember, the whole idea of Android is that it's an open OS you can mod and hack to your heart's content.


----------

